# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Quality fittings and bolts for a Pergola - Were to buy?

## abbeyro

Hi All 
I will be building a pergola in the near future. It will be 7.5m wide (Glulam/LVL Beam) and 5m LVL rafters. I will be using Palram carbonate clear sheets for the roof as the home is a solar passive design and we want the sun coming in the house during winter. 
Anyway, I digress. I have been looking on various sites at examples and we really like the nice black powder coated looking bolts, fixtures, fittings etc and I have been trying to find them online but I cant locate any. Where do you normally find these types of hardware? 
Thanks in Advance  :Smilie: 
Rob

----------


## Random Username

Personally, I'd buy the standard hot dip galvanised ones and hit them with a zinc chloride primer and then a coat from a spray can of epoxy black.  That way, you can also make touch ups for the inevitable damage during installation.

----------

